# Jordan talking about horses & Olympics



## MydnightShadow (23 December 2008)

Found this video on the BBC where she is talking to Clare Balding.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/7794700.stm


----------



## Dovorian (23 December 2008)

I remember the very glamourous Annni Macdonald Hall saying something very similar - jumping and eventing look a bit dangerous but dressage looks 'easy', that was years ago but I' cannot remember if Anni encountered the same barriers as Jordan!


----------



## jules89 (23 December 2008)

i am not watching that again...! I was cringeing!


----------



## Jiggy (23 December 2008)

Mmmmmmm the Olympics.....Well Good Luck to ya Katie....Your gonna need it hunny....x


----------



## scotsmare (23 December 2008)

Well, good luck to her. We're all going to be eating our words if she actually does it


----------



## saskia295 (23 December 2008)

Oh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I don't have sound at work, will have to watch later, I can guess what she's saying!!!


----------



## BigRed (23 December 2008)

Katie Price can afford to buy a really top class horse.  I seem to recall that Annie MacDonald Hall's husband bought her a horse that had been on the German Olympic Gold Medal Team.  If Katie did that, and spent enough time with top trainers, just as AMH did, there is no reason that she could not represent the UK, as AMH did.

Look at the top riders - Laura B did not produce her top horses from Novice, they were bought for her.  Same with Emma Hindle etc. Very few of the wealthy riders make their horses. The wealthy riders buy ready made GP horses.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 December 2008)

You make some good points, but I think KP's main problem will be that she just won't have the time to put into training. Even if she gets someone fantastic to train her horse, I think her business commitments will prevent her from putting in the work SHE needs to put in to get good enough for the Olympics.
On a different note, for someone who speaks to the media so readily and often, she really is rather inarticulate, isn't she?


----------



## BigRed (23 December 2008)

You are right, when you hear her talk she sounds like a real dummy, but she is self made and she has manipulated the media to make herself even more successful.  I read somewhere that she owns the rights to all her photo's and has always done that, which is why she makes so much money from her image.  My brother-in law did some work on her cars and he said she made the effort to come out and say hello and both she and her husband were very nice and down to earth.  In some perverse way I admire her because she has done so well for herself, despite the odds.


----------



## PapaFrita (23 December 2008)

I know she's a canny businesswoman, and no doubt a lovely person as well as a great mum, but it'll take more than that to get to the Olympics. I'm not convinced she's got the dedication (or talent 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sorry, but that's my opinion) As for her media image (my comment was meant generally, not to you in particular, BTW 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) considering she gets asked the same questions over and over, I'd've thought she'd prepare something to say that makes her ambition and dedication more serious.


----------



## stencilface (23 December 2008)

I think I quite like her dream, I have to admit its also one of mine!  Althought KP is more likely to get there as has, great horses, the best trainers, and lots of money to dedicate to it.  Which, as pointed out above, is not dissimilar to other top people out there.  In fact, I would go so far as to say that lots of horsey people are maybe more wealthy than KP?

And of course, 'tis just a dream for me (as I lack all of the above, along with talent 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

I do like her, she is self made, with evidently a great business mind, still not sure about her choice of skin tone with that pink track suit - but we all make mistakes!


----------



## H's mum (23 December 2008)

She seemed almost camera shy being interviewed there - not seen her react like that - I wonder if it's because she knew it was for the equestrian-viewers - you know what horsey folk are like -nothing more bloody bitchy/critical really! (and I bet she's fully aware of that!) LOL!

Having said that - if she really does ride her 3 horses every day - along with having 3 kids and a busy business - then hats off to her - I struggle to ride 1 a handful of times a week! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## lucretia (23 December 2008)

and you know what else. if you compare her HOYS video with the hickstead one both on you tube she has made a significant amount of improvement in only a few months (three i think) so i wouldnt bet against her quite yet to be honest. the only difference between her situation and annie MH's is about half a dozen bra sizes and a more brazen attitudw but no one gave annie such a hard time......


----------



## amandathepanda (23 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 jumping and eventing look a bit dangerous but dressage looks 'easy'

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmmmmmm!  I wonder if Katie's horses are pre-programmed so they don't behave like normal dressage horses?  I've had my worst injuries coming off my dressage horses including a cracked knee cap &amp; broken back.  When I used to BSJA it was positively painless in comparison!!!

I couldn't stop laughing when she said 'I can ride...'  
	
	
		
		
	


	













To be fair though, she does bring much needed publicity to the sport.  You don't often see crowds of photographers crowding around top level dressage riders in this country.


----------



## Faithkat (23 December 2008)

perhaps she is inspired by "International Velvet" . . . . you know, where she hops over a couple of 2ft showjumping fences and *hey presto* is invited to the Olympic eventing squad training camp!


----------



## H's mum (23 December 2008)

I was amazed by how much she'd progressed tbh - wish I could progress at that speed! LOL! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------



## amandathepanda (23 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
perhaps she is inspired by "International Velvet" . . . . you know, where she hops over a couple of 2ft showjumping fences and *hey presto* is invited to the Olympic eventing squad training camp! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!!! If only!  I think half of us on this forum would be on the long list for 2012 - for eventing, dressage &amp; show jumping!  Maybe I should get a massive boob job done, pose naked a few times &amp; release a dodgy porn clip on the internet to finance my competitive dreams


----------



## H's mum (23 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
perhaps she is inspired by "International Velvet" . . . . you know, where she hops over a couple of 2ft showjumping fences and *hey presto* is invited to the Olympic eventing squad training camp! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!!! If only!  I think half of us on this forum would be on the long list for 2012 - for eventing, dressage &amp; show jumping!  Maybe I should get a massive boob job done, pose naked a few times &amp; release a dodgy porn clip on the internet to finance my competitive dreams  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
hhmmm don't you know that there's a credit crunch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 hehe!


----------



## bailey14 (23 December 2008)

I can't hear the link as I work in an open plan office and i am at work at the moment.  However I think I know what its about, the fact that she reckons she is going to get to the Olympics.  She is a tidy rider, but she is nothing special.  You need dedication, relentless time, money, blood, sweat and tears.  I bet the top riders who know all about this and do it day in and day out get really annoyed with her.  She seems to think there is a short cut to get to the Olympics and any top rider would tell you that you have to be extremely dedicated and put in hours and hours of work over a period of many many years to even have the slightest chance at being on the long list for the Olympics never mind the short list.  It will only ever be a pipe dream for Katie, but I suppose its nice to dream .........


----------



## Ezme (23 December 2008)

Am I the only one who finds her THE MOST IRRITATING PERSON IN THE WORLD!? Urgh I just want to give her a slap.....


----------



## kick_On (23 December 2008)

No

i do  [ QUOTE ]
 finds her THE MOST IRRITATING PERSON IN THE WORLD!?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

 but i would change World  to 'Horsey World'

IMO she just will not have time/talent to get to London 2012, but she'll  blame the 'Horsey esblishment' of not picking her, due to who SHE is - I can hear it NOW!!!!!!!

toddles off   ******SCREAMING ******


----------



## bonnie08 (23 December 2008)

she only looks kind of good doing dressage because she has a really good horse. without it she would be totally useless
and no way will she get to ride at the olympics with talent only just beacuse of who she is


----------



## TS_ (23 December 2008)

I think the main thing to remember about KP is she has exactly the same crazy dreams as every other horsey hooked person has at some point or another. Only thing is she has the money to get there. I mean lets be realsitic there are many many riders out there who would of loved to get the chance to ride at HOYS but just don't have the funds. I think it's great that she has such high dreams because lets face it there are a lot worse people out there in the world doing absolutly nothing, at least she has the dedication to give things ago. I personally think it must take quite a lot to be able to ride her horses as if you sit on the sort of horses that do top dressage they are not easy!


----------



## kick_On (23 December 2008)

We can ALL have dreams to ride at the top, not knocking that.

BUT 

If you want to do get to top IMO, just 'Shut Up and stop your media circus' and get on with riding, training and completing. Insteading of just doing 'the talk', as I can't take her seriously as it seams to me, that she 'LOVES the media' a tad TO MUCH!!!!

Words can be meaning less, Action speaks volumes!!!!


----------



## Ezme (23 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


 but i would change World  to 'Horsey World'



[/ QUOTE ]

Nope. The entire world.


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


If you want to do get to top IMO, just 'Shut Up and stop your media circus' and get on with riding, training and completing. Insteading of just doing 'the talk', as I can't take her seriously as it seams to me, that she 'LOVES the media' a tad TO MUCH!!!!



[/ QUOTE ]

Unless KP is REALLY as stupid as she sometimes appears to be (and I don't think she is!) then she KNOWS she won't make 2012 Olympics - in fact her chances for 2016 don't look great either!!  There are plenty of riders with FAR more ability and years of experience AND plenty of money behind them who can't be sure of a place.

BUT the media is essential to her business - so she courts it!  There's no good being shy and retiring and working quietly away at your riding if your REAL aim is to get as much publicity as you possibly can for your equine range. And she doesn't care if WE think her a loudmouth fool - she can cry about it all the way to the bank!


----------



## black_horse (23 December 2008)

'harder for some people in normal jobs'


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR i really cannot stand that woman!!!


everything about her is fake, except for her ego!!!


go away you trussed up barbie doll, and you might want to take a bit of that fake bake off, you look like you have bathed in tango!


----------



## TS_ (23 December 2008)

The media is her job. As with everyone her job supports her, her family and her horses therfore just because she has started riding horses she's not going to stop her job, she needs it to be able to ride. Alot of horse people can work the media/crowed to their advantage and she does the same, just in a rather extravigant (sp?) way. There's always been something about her that i'm not quite sure about but i admire her drive and the fact she's willing to have a go even though she's not the best rider, and never claims to be.


----------



## HLB (23 December 2008)

i love the way Clare Balding says i quote " and there NOT GOING to spend their life saying YOUR GREAT!!" i thought that was brilliant, nice one Balding.


----------



## LauraBR (23 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Unless KP is REALLY as stupid as she sometimes appears to be (and I don't think she is!) then she KNOWS she won't make 2012 Olympics - in fact her chances for 2016 don't look great either!!  There are plenty of riders with FAR more ability and years of experience AND plenty of money behind them who can't be sure of a place.

BUT the media is essential to her business - so she courts it!  There's no good being shy and retiring and working quietly away at your riding if your REAL aim is to get as much publicity as you possibly can for your equine range. And she doesn't care if WE think her a loudmouth fool - she can cry about it all the way to the bank! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

JanetGeorge, that is EXACTLY my take on it all too.


----------



## Jump2It (25 December 2008)

i just hope she doesnt get the flu during the olympics


----------



## henryhorn (25 December 2008)

I admire her attitude but think she's missing the most important point, it's no good thinking you can ride at that level with lots of training, there needs to be an inborn talent which only a few riders have.
It's a form of communication to a level the majority of us could never achieve.
We had one of the countries top S Jumpers come to view a horse I had for sale. 
It was a hot difficult ride with immense talent, and several professional had ridden her but failed to click. this chap got on, and it was like watching witchcraft at work, the horse's attitude  said "Yes, what would you like me to do and how?" and it went as no-one had persuaded it to previously, despite them being what I would consider good riders.  If you watch a top professional they all have it, and it's not anything that can be taught no matter how hard they try.
I don't think KP is doing anything but good for dressage, let's face it the current image is mostly of snotty people with tons of money, how many times have you read posts on here from people worried about whether they will fit in when going affilliated?
I don't like her pink or over the top outfits but all credit to KP, anyone can dream and as we all know, learning a new skill is a wonderful time in your life, and horses are a great leveller; she will either improve or quietly go back to being a hacking rider...
I don't think we will see her at the Olympics, but we can all have dreams!


----------



## brighteyes (26 December 2008)

A very generous allowance, calling them dreams  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I personally call them delusions in her case.  I haven't noticed a shred of humility in her, and think humiliation can't be far away.  No horse cares for ego.

You are so right about that inborn, natural ability to get a horse on your side in ways so subtle it doesn't realise the rider is in charge.  It's a rare gift and I see it daily, so I know what it looks like.  I have yet to see it with KP.  Could someone advise her that it might give her some credibility amongst us if her PR peeps could obtain  footage of a horse throwing itself at her feet 
	
	
		
		
	


	





On a different note, pink and orange clash terribly - or doesn't she realise that either?


----------



## chunkytfg (26 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Unless KP is REALLY as stupid as she sometimes appears to be (and I don't think she is!) then she KNOWS she won't make 2012 Olympics - in fact her chances for 2016 don't look great either!!  There are plenty of riders with FAR more ability and years of experience AND plenty of money behind them who can't be sure of a place.

BUT the media is essential to her business - so she courts it!  There's no good being shy and retiring and working quietly away at your riding if your REAL aim is to get as much publicity as you possibly can for your equine range. And she doesn't care if WE think her a loudmouth fool - she can cry about it all the way to the bank! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

JanetGeorge, that is EXACTLY my take on it all too. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Totally agree.


----------



## TicTac (26 December 2008)

I have to agree with Cattie and Kick_on. Katie knows how to work the media and has the money to give her a step or two up the ladder but she has neither the professionalism or the ability to ever be considered for the Olympics. However, if her horses are that good then they might be selected but for another rider?

Dream on Katie just like the rest of us.............


----------



## EquestrianType (26 December 2008)

What total bigoted nonsense! so what if she dreams of the Olympics,she cannot do any worse than the last lot that went to China! the same old faces with the same old lame excuses on why they failed so maybe time for new blood which may not include KP.
And as for 'if her horses are that good enough then they might be selected for another rider' what about getting shot of some/most of the Olympic 'regulars' and give some new up coming talent a go at it but on the 'regs' horses?
Is KP any different than Phillips who has only achieved because of horses supplied but has about as much talent to manage a seaside donkey.
Horses for courses as they say.


----------



## friesianfan69 (26 December 2008)

I dont think you,d get away with it without a slap back


----------



## LynneB (26 December 2008)

I couldn't agree more.  What she is suggesting she would like to do is completely harmless to anyone else.  No rider would get anywhere near the top without a first class horse so why should she not buy herself some top class horses?  Would none of you if you had the money to do so?

Why don't you all post your dreams on here so that others can critically pull them apart and let you know why you should not even aspire to anything other than your given lot  in life?


----------



## lucretia (26 December 2008)

i dont think i could go quite as far as saying zara is as talentless as a seaside donkey but i do agree with the rest of your comments to an extent.
  i totally agreee with breezes_mum though. well said.


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Is KP any different than Phillips who has only achieved because of horses supplied but has about as much talent to manage a seaside donkey.


[/ QUOTE ]

VERY different!  1) Zara IS a talented rider who has worked damn hard for the successes she's had.
2)  We never heard a WORD about Zara wanting to go to the Olympics a couple of years ago - she's always been extremely modest and unassuming about her ambitions - she let her results do the talking!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Why don't you all post your dreams on here so that others can critically pull them apart and let you know why you should not even aspire to anything other than your given lot  in life? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because dreams are generally private!  We all have them - some of them attainable - some of them real pie in the sky (and the vast majority of us have the sense to keep those particularly private so people don't think we're idiots!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lucretia (26 December 2008)

as you said before, KP certainly knows how to work the media but i just dont think she should be so fiercely rubbished because she has vocalised what many of us secretly hope for. 
    fair enough to say she is an idot if she thinks its that easy but i dont expect she does think that, she has had to work damn hard to learn to ride her posh horse. as i said earlier look how much she improved from hickstead to HOYS.
   however she has certainly achieved one thing..... we are all talking about her- AGAIN!! xx


----------



## MagicMelon (26 December 2008)

I personally find her very irritating. I respect her for achieving what she has considering how thick she comes across. As others have said, the olmpics are a dream to many. Everyone dreams of being top of their sport but we'd all look ridiculous claiming we plan to get there. She'd gain more respect just quietly going about her business otherwise she may well get shot down when she doesnt make it. 

Its just like that Oliver Skeet bloke ages ago who decided he'd learn to ride with the aim of show jumping at the olympics... he didnt get far, even though I believe he had access to some excellent horses!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (27 December 2008)

Good luck to her I say. 
NO ONE get's to the Olympic's without a lot of dosh and a top horse so why is she any different.
Despite what other's may say OF COURSE dressage is easier than SJ and Eventing and that's obvious for all to see.
Let's face it, she can't do any worse than the muppets who went to Hong Kong


----------



## Cluny (27 December 2008)

Personally I think no-one gets to the Olympics without a top horse, money or good backers, total dedication and talent.  Can you honestly imagine KP competing against the likes of Anky, Laura B or Isabel???????

I have to totally disagree with the comment that Zara has no talent, anyone who saw her ride around a 4* cross country course in the pouring rain (couldn't remember whether it was Blenheim or Burghley) can see that!


----------



## brighteyes (27 December 2008)

<font color="blue"> Let's face it, she can't do any worse than the muppets who went to Hong Kong  </font> 

You reckon? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Why aren't people beating a path to her door then, instead of Carl Hester's?  How many offers, exactly, of top rides has she had?

It's why the pro's are welcoming her into the 'arena' - loads of free publicity (of sorts) for _their_ sport.  Couldn't be better.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Bet none of them are losing sleep over her as competition.

Lucretia  <font color="blue"> we are all talking about her- AGAIN!! </font> 

Definitely, but in the same way as laughing _at_ her not _with_ her


----------



## lucretia (27 December 2008)

*Lucretia is seen rocking herself violently and bashing her head against nearest wall*.............!!


----------



## PapaFrita (27 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Why don't you all post your dreams on here so that others can critically pull them apart and let you know why you should not even aspire to anything other than your given lot  in life? 

[/ QUOTE ]
If I said I was going to the 2012 Olympics I'd EXPECT people to give me a wake up call! Especially if I thought so highly of myself that I blabbed about it to the press...


----------



## LynneB (27 December 2008)

can I grab an adjacent rocking chair?


----------



## lucretia (27 December 2008)

feel free, we can hold hands and wail at the same time then.....


----------



## LynneB (27 December 2008)

it might be worth donning riding hats just to give a bit of protection, we don't want to go too mad


----------



## lucretia (27 December 2008)

too late for me i think...


----------



## LynneB (27 December 2008)

well, I will wear two hats for us both


----------



## lucretia (27 December 2008)

then you will look like a nutter even if you arent one!


----------



## LynneB (27 December 2008)

well I never said I wasn't I just don't want plaster in my hair, I can be a vain nutter after all


----------



## lucretia (27 December 2008)

PMSL!


----------



## Paddywhack (28 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
feel free, we can hold hands and wail at the same time then..... 

[/ QUOTE ]
I will join...Jordan is the most embarrassing joke ever,we all got dreams but are at the same time realistic,can you imagine her in her bright pink and double FF's bouncing up and down crikey,we will be the biggest laughing stock ever,OR she can be the entertainment ??
And Zara is VERY talented,i am involved in the eventing world with my horse who is a 3 star horse and if you jumping on a 3-4 star level you can not trust the horse to do it for you,you GOT to be a team with your horse.


----------



## LynneB (28 December 2008)

I'm afraid you have missed the point, Lucretia and I were wailing at the view that people cannot seem to have dreams and aspire to something they have always wanted to do.

No one has the right to cast aspertions upon someone else's dreams.  So what if she does not make it, she will have tried and enjoyed herself along the way.  Perhaps if she spoke with a posh accent things would be different, but how dare this woman impinge upon what is often referred to by people on here as "their" sport.  Just because some would not voice them out loud is their decision.  I just don't see what all the hoo haa is to be honest, if she doesn't do it, she has harmed no one in the process - she buys her own horses, does not need anyone to lend her one and funds it all herself.  I for one am glad she does not listen to those saying what an idiot she will look.

What if there are children reading this who would love to do something that others view as out of their limits?  Would you tell them to give up now as they are too useless to do anything like that and people will laugh at them?  Well, don't worry, they only have to read this thread to get that idea.

I suppose I will just never get the "let's jump all over so and so because we think they can't make their dreams" attitude to life.  If someone wants to try something, let them.

I think only one person said Zara was not talented, I think she is extremely hard working and puts in a lot of effort and harms no one in her aspirations to get to the top in eventing, oh wait..who does that sound like?


----------



## zefragile (28 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Let's face it, she can't do any worse than the muppets who went to Hong Kong 

[/ QUOTE ]
Emma Hindle did really well, actually.


----------



## Paddywhack (28 December 2008)

I don't think that kids reading this would actually care if her dreams are crushed by the forum members or not,is she a good role model in general with those short skirts/shorts/tops that leaves NOTHING to the imagination,i think THAT'S more damaging for a child to see.
Someone said that its all about media and I could not agree more.


----------



## lucretia (28 December 2008)

and we are STILL talking about her **rocks self faster and starts self mutilating**


----------



## LynneB (28 December 2008)

well, now you have sparked flames underneath lucretia's chair!  throw some sticks in there, let's have a barbeque

and even cilla black wore mini skirts!!


----------



## brighteyes (28 December 2008)

<font color="blue"> and even cilla black wore mini skirts </font> 

About eight b!tchy comments immediately spring to my mind 
	
	
		
		
	


	









And I'm totally fed up of Zara bragging about her Olympic intentions


----------



## suzysparkle (28 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What total bigoted nonsense! so what if she dreams of the Olympics,she cannot do any worse than the last lot that went to China! the same old faces with the same old lame excuses on why they failed so maybe time for new blood which may not include KP.
And as for 'if her horses are that good enough then they might be selected for another rider' what about getting shot of some/most of the Olympic 'regulars' and give some new up coming talent a go at it but on the 'regs' horses?
Is KP any different than Phillips who has only achieved because of horses supplied but has about as much talent to manage a seaside donkey.
Horses for courses as they say. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Unbelievable.

Firstly, you simply could not ride round the likes of Badminton and Burghley without being very talented. I fence judged at a 2* event up here this year and trust me when I say both Zara and Ruth Edge (2 of the very few big names that made the trip this far North) stuck out like sore thumbs - in a very good way. Secondly, Jordan has brought much needed publicity to a sport that really had very little beforehand. I bet you loads of people never knew what it was before she started going on about it. She's been riding since a kid and who of us in that boat deny that competing in the Olympics is a dream? 

To be the best you need to be good AND have horsepower. There are many riders, very good ones, who never make it due to not being able to afford the right Horse. It's a sad, but true fact in all disciplines. However, you also need to be a good rider. You simply can't get on a highly trained dressage Horse and know what buttons to push without a lot of work!!


----------



## chesterquestgem (30 December 2008)

What she did at HOYS was far from actual dressage, anyone can sit on a well trained horse and do a few flying changes. She does not yet have the seat and the hands to be considered as an olympic hopeful and definately not for 2012. Who on earth is going to choose her over carl hester or laura b? Yes laura and emma hindle might have money too but they have put in years of hard work and actually have the natural talent for it, which, im not too sure if katie has. Well done katie for giving it a go, but shut up with all this olympic rubbish.


----------



## TS_ (31 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't think that kids reading this would actually care if her dreams are crushed by the forum members or not,is she a good role model in general with those short skirts/shorts/tops that leaves NOTHING to the imagination,i think THAT'S more damaging for a child to see.
Someone said that its all about media and I could not agree more. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I really don't think you can use how she dresses against her, you only have to walk the down the high street and see similar. Its the type of society we live in, i can assure you KP is not the only one who wears short skirts/shorts and tops that leave nothing to the imagination! Im not being rude to anyone but people do seem to just find as many things as possible to say to be nasty about her. If you don't like her don't read or watch anything she does, it'll only wind you up and to be honest is it worth it?


----------



## blackstar (2 January 2009)

I do not think for a second that KP will make the 2012 Olympics, even with expensive trainers and a top horse on her side. Her speaking about it though, does not wind me up or anger me. Its a dream, and her interest in horses is not fleeting, I understand she has ridden all her life.  I am not sure if she is even serious, perhaps she is and genuinely believes she will be able to do it...I reckon its pie in the sky.  Personally I am a bit of a snob when it comes to KP, I find her clothing range pretty vulgar, I find the way she has made her money pretty vulgar, but I am sure she doesn't give a toss about my opinion, as she is laughing all the way to the bank! I think it is snobbery which has us all up in a furore about her, if she brings a bit of media attention to equestrianism then I am all for it. People who ride know that she is no dressage star, and people who don't and are just watching it to see her, may get hooked and come into our sport.  I don't particularly want to watch her ride a prelim dressage test (or whatever it was she did!) but we live in a world obsessed by celebrity, and there are plenty people who do want to see her.


----------



## Onyxia (2 January 2009)

(QR)
It makes me giggle that KP or any other celebrity would think they can get to the top of a sport by throwing money at it.
Sure,cash helps and to make it in the horse world you need a lot of it but without talent,all the money in the world counts for nothing.
I really do belive that extra somehting that makes the difference between a good rider and an olympic rider is inborn and cant be taught.

I wish her and anyone else dreaming of a shot at the olympics well,but will always think KP would have been better as an owner.
She could have bought a few top horses and simply turned up with cameras in tow to watch it compete while doing some real good for the sport...


----------



## gemmaweir (2 January 2009)

You have to admire her, although I agree as you learn more about riding you realise how much more you have to learn and how much further your dreams were than you realised........but lets be honest, what she sets her mind to, she generally achieves so I can see why she thinks at this moment it is possible.....Years ago if she said I am going to become a multi millionaire by flashing my t*ts people would have laughed! The trouble is when we all have hopes/ambitions/aspirations no one listens and we probably quite quickly realise what is possible and what isn't..........but had a few years ago someone put a microphone under my mouth and asked me what I would have liked to have been achieving in 4 yrs I would possibly have said something that looking back now would have been unachievable and ridiculous!! Luckily my thoughts remained in my head!!


----------



## TS_ (3 January 2009)

Just thought i'd add to this that she only did the whole flashing t*ts thing for a year so i don't think that's how she's made millions, that's just what got the ball rolling.


----------

